

H.264 patents: how much do they really cost? - buster
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Bott/?p=2122

======
codingthewheel
Here are the relevant FYIs:

1\. Microsoft is one of several companies behind H.264. To the extent that
H.264 succeeds, they along with Apple et al. benefit directly.

2\. zdnet.com is owned by Microsoft.

3\. The above article is a piece of thinly-veiled MS propaganda.

4\. H.264 is NOT an "open" standard. This is a patently false assertion.

------
buster
Interesting read on why Firefox won't ship with H.264:
[http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roc/archives/2010/01/video_fr...](http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roc/archives/2010/01/video_freedom_a.html)

